# Logos vs. Accordance



## Hamalas

Hello all.

I need to purchase a Bible software before my next semester of seminary and I'm trying to understand the process and weigh the options.

Now that Bibleworks is out of the picture, would y'all recommend Logos or Accordance (it looks like Accordance is finally available for PC users now)? I'm mostly looking for something that will give me solid language tools and that I could use for commentaries. I'm not one to buy and read huge sets of theological works on the computer. What do you think would be the best fit?

I'm also toying with the idea of using Accordance for language studies and Logos for commentaries and other resources. Does that make sense, or is it better to stick with one program for everything? 

Also, which level or package would you recommend for a minister to have with either of these programs?


----------



## Taylor

I have had Logos for years, and my father-in-law is a content developer for Accordance, so I have a general knowledge of both programs with their pros and cons.

*Accordance*

_Pros_:

- Very strong in the languages with very advanced language research tools and capabilities
- In my opinion, a more intuitive program layout
- A way less bloated and resource-hogging computer program

_Cons_:

- Less pretty than Logos
- Fewer resources than Logos (Logos being a much, much larger company and able to pump out more resources quicker)
- Less popular-level features than Logos (like the ability to make reading plans for virtually any resource)
- In my opinion, a poorer reader experience on the mobile app

*Logos
*
_Pros_:

- Far more resources
- Very good looking program, especially the mobile app
- Many reader-friendly features (like customizable reading plans)
- The ability to produce many more resources, even very obscure ones

_Cons_:

- The computer program is, in my opinion, very bloated and slow
- In my opinion, not very intuitive in places (i.e., hard to find how to perform many functions; has a log of pretty visuals but hard often to find just raw data, which is what scholars need)

—————

If I think of anything else, I will update my list here.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Scott Bushey

I have both prog's...I no longer use the accordance-my wife does.

As mentioned, Logos is a power hog. I will warn u, if you are running an old machine, do not purchase it as it will not run effectively; in fact, until I replaced my standard HD with an SSD, it was close to useless. Load time was like 10 minutes. 

As far as the program itself goes, it is much better than accordance for theological professionals. Better search functions and materials. I have the Reformed Portfolio.


----------



## Romans922

How is Accordance with the Textus Receptus and Majority Texts?


----------



## Hamalas

Romans922 said:


> How is Accordance with the Textus Receptus and Majority Texts?



It offers both.


----------

